# Use net.



## sally20 (30 November 2009)

Guten morgen alle.

Ich hab folgendes problem und zwar kennt ihr diesen downloud anbieter use net.nl Ich habe mich da angemeldet und vergessen mich nach 2 wochen zu kündigen. ich habe einen Tag nach der frist da angerufen denen e mails geschickt und und habe auch antwort bekommen aber die beharren auf ihre 99 euro obwohl ich nix runtergeladen habe. bzw einmal und das hatt noch nicht mal funktioniert. Bitte um eure hilfe. habe jetzt erstmal die lastschrift rückgängig gemacht. das war vor 2 wochen kam zwar ncoh nix aber da kommt mitsicherheit noch was. Was kann ich da tun ist das rechtens? sind das [edit] weil die bieten ja auch ilegale sachen zum downloud an. Bitte helft mir. Danke Sally


----------



## Reducal (30 November 2009)

*Usenet.nl*

Der ist bislang hier noch nicht aufgeschlagen. Der Anbieter von usenet.nl selbst ist (dem Anschein nach) nicht in Deutschland:



> Usenet.fr S.r.l.
> Via palma il Giovane n. 21
> 47895 Domagnano
> San Marino


----------



## webwatcher (30 November 2009)

*AW: Use net.*

Auf der Anmeldeseite stehen die relativ deutlich erkennbaren Konditionen 
[noparse]http://www.usenet.nl/UNF/use-conditions.cfm[/noparse]


----------



## Heiko (30 November 2009)

*AW: Use net.*

Worin liegt eigentlich genau Dein Problem, wenn Du schon weißt, dass Du einen Tag zu spät dran warst. Man kann dem Anbieter nicht vorwerfen, wenn er auf sein Recht pocht. Ob das ein guter Kundenservice ist, ist eine andere Frage. Aber der ist auch nicht einklagbar.


----------

